# Anybody selling a roof spoiler/wing?



## Mrgto2200 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anybody selling a roof spoiler/wing? Or does any one know where I can get one?


----------



## 05BAADGOAT (Jan 10, 2008)

jhp.com cost you 500 bucks for a thing that is about 3in wide


----------

